# 2.6.21 & sky2

## stoil

Hi,

I have something that is lcpci-ed as 

```
Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
```

 and it runs fine with 2.6.20. Yesterday I tried with 2.6.21 and it doesn't work. Is there some problem with this or I just did something wrong?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

This is a bug.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *stoil wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have something that is lcpci-ed as 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

should work with >=2.6.22-rc1 again ...

----------

## Vieri

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> should work with >=2.6.22-rc1 again ...

 

Does not work with 2.6.22-r9 (latest "stable").

----------

## gerard27

@Stoil,

Next time search the forums!!

Gerard.

----------

## Cyker

Yes! Come join our giant sky2 thread!  :Razz: 

----------

## Vieri

 *Vieri wrote:*   

> Does not work with 2.6.22-r9 (latest "stable").

 

My bad. It works.

----------

